# london stop over



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

does anyone know of any stop over areas close to Londo or preferebly London tube network for easy visiting


----------



## 88916 (May 10, 2005)

Arthur
Crystal palace caravan club site is good for London. Buses to central London stop just outside the site.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Pleasant camp site in Epping Forest which is near a tube station or a
truck stop which allows MHs in central London at Tower Bridge on the south bank. Costs bout 20 quid a night 

Try CLs. some quite close to London 

Jim


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

Cheers 
we are thinking of going down there in october so no rush - do you know if Alton Towers lets you stay overnight on their carpark :?: :? 

that is somewhere else we want to go - I want to try keeping my eyes open on Oblivion 8O


----------



## 88930 (May 10, 2005)

i have stayed at the Crystal palace caravan club site, its nice and easy to get a bus into london (centre) .the site did sell tickets so you could travel on the bus or tube.

dave


----------



## TerryVan (May 13, 2005)

If Alton Towers do not allow overnight parking there are at least four camping sites nearby as seen on the AT website.

If wanting to park (daytime) in London the NCP Snow Hill, Smithfield allows vans over 10 foot high.

Also do not forget the congestion charge. 0845 900 1234.

Terry


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

well its getting close now = trip planned for half term 

any suggestions for campsite preferably round the west of london as we are planning to visit thorpe park and chessington


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

*london area*

C & CC's chertsey site is within spitting distance of Thorpe Park (just across the M3)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I was thinking of London for half term as well, take the kids to see the sights befor ethey get too old to appreciate it. CC site is out as I'm not a member. Does anyone know of any C & C C CSs that are handy for the tube? Or any other suggestions?


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

*London stopovers*

Caravan Club site at Abbey is good but be quick it also gets full.
Camping Club Site at Walton on Thames is about 20 miles from Chertsey but it has a good rail connection to the City.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

*London stopovers*

OOPS I meant Abbey Wood, don't be put off by the approach it appears as though you are driving through a housing estate.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Arthur,
We used to stay at Picketts Lock Lee Valley near Enfield a lovely friendly and quiet site.Has a leisure centre next door which you can use and a multi plex cinema,Has rail and bus stop is at the entrance.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Caz said:


> CC site is out as I'm not a member...........Or any other suggestions?


Both Abbey Wood and Crystal Palace take non-members.
Abbey Wood mentions a £6 supplement in my book which if you are there for a few days would pay for membership if it's a daily charge.


----------

